# 1860's store



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Finished my latest project,an 1860's old west provision store ,lot of time involved in the woodwork( wooden coffee stir sticks) tin roof and storefront items really bring this one to life.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice work. The smalls really do it. The screen in the screen door, the barrels, the brooms. Another great job.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

plus one


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Really enjoy your work. So many of the buildings you create remind either of stores from my younger days such as this grocery store or stores that are still in operation in many of the rural communities I am around.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Whar's the hitchin' post's fer the horses?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

What scale is this beauty?

Doug


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought about the hitching post but ran out of room.lol


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Radiodugger said:


> What scale is this beauty?
> 
> Doug


All my stuff is 1/24th scale .


----------

